# Chart for CP/HP EO's



## SilverFox (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm looking for a chart explaining which EO's are suitable for CP and HP soaps.

I know I've seen it somewhere, but I cannot for the life of me remember where.

Thanks!


----------



## carebear (Jan 30, 2011)

I cannot imagine such a chart existing - if you locate it please post.

in the meantime there is info on EOs in soap on the Scent Review Board.  http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 30, 2011)

Hmm, I swear I've seen one, but I could be mistaken    Maybe it was a forum post or something stating which scents hold up in soap.


----------



## cwarren (Jan 30, 2011)

Carebear is there a trick to that site? i get forbidden


----------



## carebear (Jan 30, 2011)

you have to register for it, using a PAID email address.  can't use a google addy, or yahoo - must be from something like your ISP or your work.

(don't worry, you don't get emails after the initial registration one).


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 30, 2011)

cwarren said:
			
		

> Carebear is there a trick to that site? i get forbidden



I was wondering that myself.


----------

